# Les applications disparaissent dans Règlages...



## paudouin (31 Août 2017)

Bonjour
quelqu'un peut-il me dire pour quelle raison je ne vois plus la liste de mes appli téléchargées, tout en bas dans Règlages (après Twitter et compagnie dont je ne me sers pas)? Quelquefois je les vois, et ensuite elles disparaissent, je n'ai aucune idée pourquoi.
En général, il faut que je redémarre pour que ça revienne...
merci


----------



## jmaubert (31 Août 2017)

Bonjour,
Bonne question ! Cela m'arrive parfois aussi mais, les applications réapparaissent toutes seules sans redémarrage!


----------

